

Streets of Dreams; When You're Asleep, New York Becomes Another World (1998) - bootload
http://www.nytimes.com/1998/07/05/nyregion/streets-of-dreams-when-you-re-asleep-new-york-becomes-another-world.html?pagewanted=all&src=longreads

======
bootload
_" Many people interviewed said they dreamed about their childhood homes,
especially if they were from neighborhoods that had changed radically over the
years. ''It's like a lost civilization,'' said Professor Marcus of Columbia"_

Great quote. My childhood home town can be summed up in one photo taken in
1905 ~ [https://flic.kr/p/s2Frt4](https://flic.kr/p/s2Frt4) School, church,
main street, kinder and old home behind the pines.

It's changed, but recognisable.

